# IntelÃ‚Â® PRO/1000 PT Dual Port Server Adapter not working properly



## ronjns (Mar 3, 2012)

*IntelÂ® PRO/1000 PT Dual Port Server Adapter not working properly*

Greetings,

I'm building a new PF firewall box based on FreeBSD 9 Release. Motherboard is Foxconn H61S Mini-ITX with Intel PRO/1000 PT dual port server adapter.

The adapter is recognized as em0 and em1 but em0 just won't work (i.e no light on the port when connected to the switch) and em1 works only in 100baseTX full-duplex mode (no carrier if I force it to 1000baseT). I tried to change switch port, UTP cable from Cat5e to Cat6 but still no luck. The onboard Realtek works fine. Switch is Netgear GS608. Could it be a bad Intel card?

I also tried to compile the latest driver from Intel but it gives error during compilation:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/con...09/eng/em-7.2.4.tar.gz&lang=eng&Dwnldid=17509

Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


```
[root@moon /]# uname -a
FreeBSD moon 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:46:30 UTC 2012     
[email]root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


```
[root@moon /]# dmesg | grep em0
em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection 7.2.3> port 0xe020-0xe03f mem 0xfe5a0000-0xfe5bffff,0xfe580000-0xfe59ffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
em0: Using an MSI interrupt
em0: Ethernet address: 00:15:17:2d:52:be
[root@moon /]# dmesg | grep em1
em1: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection 7.2.3> port 0xe000-0xe01f mem 0xfe540000-0xfe55ffff,0xfe520000-0xfe53ffff irq 17 at device 0.1 on pci1
em1: Using an MSI interrupt
em1: Ethernet address: 00:15:17:2d:52:bf
```


```
[root@moon /]# ifconfig
em0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=219b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,WOL_MAGIC>
	ether 00:15:17:2d:52:be
	nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
	media: Ethernet autoselect
	status: no carrier
em1: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=19b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4>
	ether 00:15:17:2d:52:bf
	nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
	media: Ethernet autoselect
	status: no carrier
re0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 6122
	options=3898<VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,WOL_UCAST,WOL_MCAST,WOL_MAGIC>
	ether d0:27:88:af:d9:2b
	inet 192.168.2.254 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.2.255
	inet6 fe80::d227:88ff:feaf:d92b%re0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4 
	nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
	media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
	status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
	options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
	inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
	inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x6 
	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
	nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
```


```
[root@moon /]# ifconfig -m
em0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=219b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,WOL_MAGIC>
	capabilities=1399b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,WOL_UCAST,WOL_MCAST,WOL_MAGIC,VLAN_HWFILTER>
	ether 00:15:17:2d:52:be
	nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
	media: Ethernet autoselect
	status: no carrier
	supported media:
		media autoselect
		media 1000baseT
		media 1000baseT mediaopt full-duplex
		media 100baseTX mediaopt full-duplex
		media 100baseTX
		media 10baseT/UTP mediaopt full-duplex
		media 10baseT/UTP
em1: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=19b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4>
	capabilities=1019b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,VLAN_HWFILTER>
	ether 00:15:17:2d:52:bf
	nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
	media: Ethernet autoselect
	status: no carrier
	supported media:
		media autoselect
		media 1000baseT
		media 1000baseT mediaopt full-duplex
		media 100baseTX mediaopt full-duplex
		media 100baseTX
		media 10baseT/UTP mediaopt full-duplex
		media 10baseT/UTP
re0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 6122
	options=3898<VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,WOL_UCAST,WOL_MCAST,WOL_MAGIC>
	capabilities=399b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,WOL_UCAST,WOL_MCAST,WOL_MAGIC>
	ether d0:27:88:af:d9:2b
	inet 192.168.2.254 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.2.255
	inet6 fe80::d227:88ff:feaf:d92b%re0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4 
	nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
	media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
	status: active
	supported media:
		media autoselect mediaopt flowcontrol
		media autoselect
		media 1000baseT mediaopt full-duplex,flowcontrol,master
		media 1000baseT mediaopt full-duplex,flowcontrol
		media 1000baseT mediaopt full-duplex,master
		media 1000baseT mediaopt full-duplex
		media 1000baseT mediaopt master
		media 1000baseT
		media 100baseTX mediaopt full-duplex,flowcontrol
		media 100baseTX mediaopt full-duplex
		media 100baseTX
		media 10baseT/UTP mediaopt full-duplex,flowcontrol
		media 10baseT/UTP mediaopt full-duplex
		media 10baseT/UTP
		media none
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
	options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
	capabilities=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
	inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
	inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x6 
	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
	nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
```


```
[root@moon /usr/home/ronjns/em-7.2.4/src]# make
Warning: Object directory not changed from original /usr/home/ronjns/em-7.2.4/src
cc -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Werror -D_KERNEL -DKLD_MODULE -nostdinc   -I. -I@ -I@/contrib/altq -finline-limit=8000 --param inline-unit-growth=100
 --param large-function-growth=1000 -fno-common  -fno-omit-frame-pointer  -mno-sse -mcmodel=kernel -mno-red-zone -mno-mmx -msoft-float
  -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -ffreestanding -fstack-protector -std=iso9899:1999 -fstack-protector -Wall -Wredundant-decls -Wnested-externs -Wstrict-prototypes
  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Winline -Wcast-qual  -Wundef -Wno-pointer-sign -fformat-extensions  -Wmissing-include-dirs -fdiagnostics-show-option
 -c if_em.c
In file included from if_em.c:86:
if_em.h:217:1: error: "SYSCTL_ADD_UQUAD" redefined
In file included from if_em.c:55:
@/sys/sysctl.h:373:1: error: this is the location of the previous definition
cc1: warnings being treated as errors
if_em.c: In function 'em_enable_wakeup':
if_em.c:4769: warning: implicit declaration of function 'e1000_disable_gig_wol_ich8lan'
if_em.c:4769: warning: nested extern declaration of 'e1000_disable_gig_wol_ich8lan' [-Wnested-externs]
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/home/ronjns/em-7.2.4/src.
```


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Mar 4, 2012)

ronjns said:
			
		

> I'm building a new PF firewall box based on FreeBSD 9 Release. Motherboard is Foxconn H61S Mini-ITX with Intel PRO/1000 PT dual port server adapter.
> 
> The adapter is recognized as em0 and em1 but em0 just won't work (i.e no light on the port when connected to the switch) and em1 works only in 100baseTX full-duplex mode (no carrier if I force it to 1000baseT). I tried to change switch port, UTP cable from Cat5e to Cat6 but still no luck. The onboard Realtek works fine. Switch is Netgear GS608. Could it be a bad Intel card?


I'd suggest posting to freebsd-stable@ as the driver maintainer, Jack Vogel, reads and responds there. He'll probably need some register dumps to see what's going on.

I had a similar problem with the em devices on the Supermicro X8DTH-iF motherboard - I had some "Cisco-compatible" 1000Base-T SFP's which didn't bring link up at all. I replaced them with a different brand of "compatible" SFP's which worked fine. So there are at least some PHYs out there that don't get along with the Intel one.


----------



## ronjns (Mar 4, 2012)

Ooops, posted in the wrong forum. Thanks Dutchdaemon, apologies forum noob here.

Terry, many thanks for the pointer. I'll try that.

Has anyone else experienced the same issue?


----------



## ronjns (Mar 6, 2012)

Update: bought another Intel CT adapter and it works flawlessly, so it was a bad PT adapter.

Thanks all.


----------

